
Yahoo to stream every NFL game for free on Mobile - fabianuribe
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000891433/article/nfl-verizon-partner-to-distribute-mobile-access-to-live-games
======
GCU-Empiricist
I'm not a football fan, but it's nice to see such a national institution
decide they have to get distribute their content on the small screen if they
want to keep up with content people are willing to pay for E.G. Netflix,
Amazon Prime, ect.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I'm betting its because their ratings are tanking right now. Americans
generally became apathetic about the game when players and teams started
disrespecting the American flag.

The NFL lost their audience and has to find a new one.

~~~
exclusiv
I think that and also most games are on Sunday when younger people are out and
about combined w cord cutting. Very few people are aware that you can get HD
over the air with a cheap antenna for free and even then, those games are
generally the local team. A lot of young people follow players not teams. Lots
of factors at play but the NFL wants eyeballs to get more ad revenue and
getting on someone's mobile is a superpower for advertising purposes.

